

Ask HN: All the sudden faster? - blantonl

This past week, HN has been pretty slow in returning pages.<p>All the sudden, I've seen at least &#60;500ms response for the site and it's pages.<p>pg, can you tell us what has transpired over the past two weeks?  Us architecture folks love to see problem/solution type postings.  This one could be a good one!
======
pg
I'm not sure. I'm experimenting with keeping fewer items in memory, which
means less time spent GCing. It could also be that load is lower on sundays.

~~~
wwortiz
Could this issue still be occurring because of the ycombinator.com site which
serves the static content? As this is what was the cause of the problem
previously and once in a while I still see the slow load time proceeded by a
missing stylesheet/arrows.

I believe the problem is that the caching in regard to the static content is
non-existent so they have to be loaded at every page view.

